# Ex-Batt Has Lump Above Nostril



## makit (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi, we have just got 6 Hen's from the BHWT. Ex Barn Hens. It's now the 3rd day and we have noticed a blue/green lump above one nostril as per the image. No other obvious symptoms on top of the usual rescued hen things like pale comb's etc. Any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like a hematoma (blood blister). I would just keep an eye on it, make sure it isn't growing. If it is a hematoma it will slowly resolve on its own. 

BTW, congratulations on giving the birds a much needed good home.


----------



## makit (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks a lot, that's great, other than a few little wounds from establishing a pecking order they seem good otherwise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering if her comb got bumped in the move to new digs but it sounds like it might have been them settling in in their own way.


----------

